# Got a new toy for the trap line.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I got few up with lugging the rifle around all day so talked the wife in to letting me get this. I may put a red dot on it. Not shout yet. Do y'all have any suggestions?

It is a Browning BuckMark Hunter.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

if you're going to carry it on your trap line for dispatching animals, I would leave it as is....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too. In fact I would go with iron sights as you won't be shooting more than a few feet.
That is a beauty though... I hope you thanked her properly...


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

That really is a wonderful pistol. A good friend of mine has it and I've shot it numerous times. Would love to own one.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful rig you have there skinner ! You better really be good to the wife now !! LOL


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

O I am very good to her. She puts up with me and the kids and all of my mini hobbies. Lol like hunting, fishing, taxidermy, & now trapping.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You got a new gun and two days later you got a cat...see that's how it works. Now if you can convince her that an even nicer and bigger gun will get you even more fur you're doing good.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking good.... I use a cheapo .22 revolver on my line. Prefer the catch pole, but not every animal is as responsive to that as I prefer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I used an H&R 22 revolver for the big stuff, otherwise I'd just bop them with the handle of my hatchet.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool looking pistol, should be really handy on the trap line!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i used to carry a fish bat.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice toy skinner. I agree with the others about the iron sights only. If you plan on using strictly for trapping that is.


----------



## Paulfreebury (Oct 23, 2012)

I've got the buck mark rifle,it's a good gun but very inconsistent! I've never managed to get a good grouping


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That surprises me from a buckmark.


----------



## Paulfreebury (Oct 23, 2012)

The best grouping was 2 inch at 50yrds with cci ammo, with Winchester eley remington it was all over the place


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

My pistol shoots great. 100 yards I can bust skeet set up. At 25 I can get 1" groups with out a rest. I am goin to put a batter red dot on it to.


----------



## jkanesmith (Feb 4, 2013)

They're great guns, I've had one for years and shots 1000's of rounds through it with no problems whatsoever. Congrats on the gun and the understanding wife. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

I just saw a sale that Nachez is having on sights. My problem is that they can't sell in TN, AB, or GA even though they are located in TN.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I bought my wife a buckmark. She put a red dot on in but I prefered the iron sights. Good guns for sure!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

A friend of my son's shot mine until the barrel got real warm on my Buckmark, he really liked it. I put a scope in mine and hunt birds and other small game.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Paulfreebury said:


> I've got the buck mark rifle,it's a good gun but very inconsistent! I've never managed to get a good grouping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first suspect would be the crown.

Nice pistol, I have a Ruger MKIII with red dot and love it. My suggestion? CCI SV


----------

